# Autocruise Starfire



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

Any clever electrician out there who can tell me how to stop my 12 volt power sockets from switching off as soon as the engine is started?
The kids want to watch a portable DVD player whilst travelling.
Can I just wire in an extra live wire through an inline fuse?
Will that have any affect on the relay that cuts off the power on engine start?
Any help would be appreciated .
DOC


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Doc

Makes you wonder doesn't it - why do some manufacturers seem to think they have to treat their customers as simpletons, aren't we allowed to make our own decisions when we want to cut off the 12v supply to the habitation area?
To get to your question, I think that the better solution would be to remove the wire that feeds the relay coil and energises the relay to cut off the 12v line when the engine starts. First locate the relay (easier said than done) then you will probably have three or four wires going into it. The heavier wires will be the in and out for your 12v line and the thinner one(s) will be the wire/s to the coil of the relay. It will be switched by either turning a 12v supply onto one of the coil wires when you turn on the ignition or by making an earth return circuit when the ignition is turned on. I would simply remove the feed (or earth) wire from the relay to disable the relay. Alternatively why not fit a manual switch instead of the relay - or into the coil circuit if it's an earth controlled circuit - then you have control of the supply? Be sure to use a hefty switch if replacing the relay though - at least 25 amps - and make sure the switch rating is for DC use not AC.


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*12 volt feed*

Many thanks - what you say makes great sense - the base vehicle is a 2005 Peugeot Boxer - it has a large box under the bonnet full of fuses and relays plus another bank of fuses and relays left hand side of dashboard and another on right hand side.
Where do I start to find the relay in question ?
I asked Autocruise Tech Department who say this is how they make their vans to a safety code and will not alter or give any help.
The van has a Power Management System so the relay may well feed or disable something else as well so I don't want to disable it completely.
Any other ideas?
Cheers
DOC


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

If its not a daft question why not run a lead from the cigar lighter socket on the vans dash, or run a separate fused lead from the battery.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hi, as suggested already,it would be safer, easier to run an extra cable with inline fuse.from either battery.


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*Autocruise 12 volt supply*

I think you are right - a separate line from the cigar lighter seems the best idea.
Thanks
DOC


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*12 volt supply*

Further to this problem of the 12 volt supply being cut off when the engine starts I have decided to disconnect the wires going to the 12 volt socket and connect them into a chocolate block thus keeping the circuit intact and making the 12 volt socket redundant.
I then intend to run new wires to the socket from the leisure battery with a 5 amp inline fuze.
Anyone got any missgivings with this solution ?
DOC


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Should be OK, but is the socket turning off while the engine starts such a problem? I wouldn't have worried about it - it's only a second. I suppose if the DVD they're watching switches off, they might lose their place.

Anyway, it sounds like you're pretty much sorted now.

Gerald


----------



## DOC (May 18, 2005)

*12 volt supply*

All done and dusted today - a bit of a pig running the wires underneath - protected all the vulnerable parts by running the cables through rubber tubing. Getting through the cupboards wasn't to bad but had to cut a couple of access holes behind the fridge vents. Re-sealed after the wires were run.
Both sockets protected by individual 5 amp fuses at the leisure battery.
Thanks for all your help.
DOC


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Doc - hope the kids appreciate it!

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

gerannpasa said:


> Snip:- but is the socket turning off while the engine starts such a problem? I wouldn't have worried about it - it's only a second.


Hi Gerald

You will find that the 12v system in the habitation area of your van is off not just while the engine starts but all the time it is running....Autosleepers are wired to the same safety standard. I have not found it a major problem...sometimes annoying if you want to stop for a moment or two in a lay by during night driving...such as when you need to check something in the back.... I have to stop the engine to get the interior lights to work.

The only "live when the engine is running" 12v feed to the back is to the fridge....the relay & wiring may be a starting point for a connection for any other low power accessories that are needed to work while the engine is running ( in fact this wiring is only alive when the engine is running and the altenator charging)...but watch the loading...the fridge can take up 7-9 amp on its own.

Mike


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Doc, If you have a 2005 Boxer you have a specific 12v accessory socket on your dash specifically for the purpose you want. Not the cigarette lighter socket but the one lower down. It is rated for 10Amps, Steve


----------

